# M&p, fnp, or p99



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

So I can't decide on my next purchase. What's your guys opinion? S&w m&p, fn fnp, or walther p99. Looking toward .40 but maybe even 9mm.


----------



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

*P99*

I can say that the P99 feels more natural in my hand than any of the ones you mentioned. I am in the same boat. Making a purchase in about 3weeks, and contemplating a few...looking hard at the P99 QA trigger.


----------



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

I do know the fn fnp is a fairly large handgun in the 45 at least...dont know if you are concealing or not, but maybe something to think about. You should check out the FN forum here...lots of FN's out there...good feedback.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Walther all the way. Not that it's better than the others (well, maybe it is) - I just like Walthers a whole lot...

PhilR.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Just got a FNP-9 and I've got about 100 rounds through it so far. Very accurate and well balanced. So far I really like :smt023


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I would choose the one that feels the best in my hands. Shoot them if you can then decide. There are guns that I really want but they just don't feel right.


----------



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. I agree with u banjar, but it's still a hard choice. I like the feel of all 3 of them. But the m&p feels the best, I really like the p99AS with the da/sa. But im a big fan of external hammers and thumb safetys and two tone of the fnp. Although the two tone isn't so important. All 3 are very accurate, reliable, good lookin. It's just a hard choice


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

ak49 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys. I agree with u banjar, but it's still a hard choice. I like the feel of all 3 of them. But the m&p feels the best, I really like the p99AS with the da/sa. But im a big fan of external hammers and thumb safetys and two tone of the fnp. Although the two tone isn't so important. All 3 are very accurate, reliable, good lookin. It's just a hard choice


It looks like you decided on the FN, good choice :smt023. What was the deciding factor that made you select it over the other two on your list?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm on my second M&P in as many months...

Sold my XDs...

GREAT guns.

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

since i don't own any...
from what i have read and studied i would go with the FNP
it seems to me to be the latest design and has features that no other pistol has
by that i mean the external hammer and thumb safety's on both sides, ambi mag release, and it was demonstrated to me at the LGS how simple it is to take down. no trigger pull reqd. this is really a well thought out system which i am not surprised coming from FN


----------



## ak49 (Dec 29, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> It looks like you decided on the FN, good choice :smt023. What was the deciding factor that made you select it over the other two on your list?


Well there were a few. Like I said I love the ext hammer/ decocker and da/sa. Liked the two tone matte stainless finish.. Alot. And the trigger is just soo nice even brand new. Haven't got a chance to fire it yet but I'm pretty positive that will not regret my pick. However I did screw my self over, cuz starting TOMARROW fnh is doing another shooters pack promo... Two days to early :smt076


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

ak49 said:


> Well there were a few. Like I said I love the ext hammer/ decocker and da/sa. Liked the two tone matte stainless finish.. Alot. And the trigger is just soo nice even brand new. Haven't got a chance to fire it yet but I'm pretty positive that will not regret my pick. However I did screw my self over, cuz starting TOMARROW fnh is doing another shooters pack promo... Two days to early :smt076


May be time to get the FNP45:smt112


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

hideit said:


> since i don't own any...
> from what i have read and studied i would go with the FNP
> it seems to me to be the latest design and has features that no other pistol has
> by that i mean the external hammer and thumb safety's on both sides, ambi mag release, and it was demonstrated to me at the LGS how simple it is to take down. no trigger pull reqd. this is really a well thought out system which i am not surprised coming from FN


IIRC the M&P is a more recent design than the FNP, but if you like a polymer TDA pistol with an external hammer the FNP is what you want. You might also look at a Sig SP2022, also a TDA pistol with an external hammer and an excellent trigger pull.


----------

